
Convicted Murderer Sues Wikipedia, Demands Removal of His Name - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/11/wikipedia_murder/
======
andreyf
_German publications must also alter their online archives in a bid to comport
with laws designed to provide offenders an avenue to “reintegrate back into
society.”_

This seems like a reasonable limit on free speech. Murder is a terrible crime
to commit, but in certain circumstances, I think it's fair to give a person
legal protection which would allow them to move on from such misdeeds.

------
JeffL
It seems like it would be easier for him to change his name than to change
everything ever written on the subject.

